# Humming To Write Midi



## EmrecanKara (Feb 10, 2021)

Hey folks! Recently my midi keyboard broke down. During the replacement period, I am having difficulties writing and mocking midi. Then I thought, what if we can write midi with just humming? We can do it with the long way of course but is there a way to make it good and simple?


----------



## chocobitz825 (Feb 10, 2021)

EmrecanKara said:


> Hey folks! Recently my midi keyboard broke down. During the replacement period, I am having difficulties writing and mocking midi. Then I thought, what if we can write midi with just humming? We can do it with the long way of course but is there a way to make it good and simple?


occasionally I do this with melodyne.


----------



## nolotrippen (Feb 10, 2021)

chocobitz825 said:


> occasionally I do this with melodyne.


Can anything else do this because Melodyne is a big chunk of cash?


----------



## AudioLoco (Feb 10, 2021)

Audio to MIDI VST plugin from Widisoft


WIDI Audio To MIDI VST Plugin performs realtime music transcription within a VST host.



www.widisoft.com













Synodeia 2 by KlangLabs - Audio to MIDI Plugin VST


Synodeia is a real-time audio to MIDI triggering plugin. It recognizes pitch from a monophonic source and sends MIDI out messages, so you ca...




www.kvraudio.com









__





Extracting MIDI from Audio


You can extract a MIDI part from your audio. This is useful if you want to copy the tune and sound of your audio with a MIDI instrument or VST instrument.




steinberg.help





I found these...
I would be interested too in other people's experience with this kind of task...


----------



## EmrecanKara (Feb 10, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> Audio to MIDI VST plugin from Widisoft
> 
> 
> WIDI Audio To MIDI VST Plugin performs realtime music transcription within a VST host.
> ...


Great, I will be checking those out.
I agree, i really wonder if there is a composer who is using this technique by default and how he/she sets that as well.


----------



## AlvinSWong (Apr 26, 2021)

If you have Cubase. You can try the built in variaudio. Here’s a vid of my attempts.

Can you sing into your DAW for MIDI composing? | How to use Cubase VariAudio Tutorial


----------



## MexicanBreed (May 18, 2021)

There's a Reaper video where Kenny Gioia explains this. Also with a guitar, I think, although it might be a different video.


----------

